# what is .msm files



## rajeshkgk (Mar 21, 2002)

i havedownloaded microsoft sppech sdk from the microsoft web site i want to install in on my windows 2000 server and i want to use it in visual basic .net . when extracted it the files are showing as .msm files how can i use it in vb.net .how can i install it . pls help me


----------



## punjabian263 (Mar 14, 2003)

this will help you installing .msm files

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...coninstallerpackagefilesmergepackagefiles.asp


----------

